# Teichbau in Dortmund



## ChristianB (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo Teichfans,

nach nun einen Jahr mitlesen habe ich nun auch eine Teicherweiterung begonnen. Der ursprüngliche GFK Teich mit ca. 1000L ist zu klein und es entsteht nun ein Folienteich ca. 4x5 m mit 50 cm umlaufender Pflanzzone ca. 20-30 cm, 1,5 qm Sumpfzone bis 20 cm tief, 1,5 qm 
Pflanzbereich 60 cm tief und der Rest Tiefzone mit Bodenablauf. Fischbesatz ist in diesem Jahr nicht geplant.

Fotos folgen. Den "alten Kleinen" könnt ihr schon im User Profil sehen. Die Erweiterung erfolgt an gleicher Stelle, da hier 3/4 der Teichfläche ca. 4 Stunden Sonneneinstrahlung hat, der Rest ist fast ausschließlich im Schatten.

So nun die erste Frage. Kann man statt Teichvlies Kunstrasen (1€ / qm) als Schutz unter die Folie legen?  Gibt es hierzu positive oder negative Erfahrungen? 
Wurzeln sind bisher beim Ausschachten bisher nicht aufgetaucht.

Grüße aus Dortmund

Christian


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichbau in Dortmund*

Moin Christian,

dann mal ein verspätetes :willkommen im Forum!

Das mit dem Kunstrasen sollte kein Problem darstellen.

Schau mal was ich dazu in der Forensuche gefunden habe!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Doedi (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichbau in Dortmund*

Hallo Christian,
fahr mal nach Wilhelmi in Dortmund-Bodelschwingh.Ich habe dort damals für unseren Folienteich einen dicken Vlies bekommen.War nicht viel teurer.


----------



## ChristianB (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichbau in Dortmund*

Michael,

danke für den Tipp. Scheint ja nach Internet- Info eine große Auswahl, auch an Fischen, zu haben. 

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Doedi (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichbau in Dortmund*

Hi,
da hast du Recht.Koi-Stör,alles vorhanden.Und vor allem,Preis-Leistung stimmt da noch.Wenn du mal vorbeischaust,gehe auch einmal durch die Aquaristik.Auch bei Problemen mit den Fischen hilft dir der Juniorchef schnell weiter.Sehr kompetent.Ich war in diesem Jahr mit zwei Problemfällen bei ihm.Nach Abstrich und anschließender Behandlung war alles wieder im grünen Bereich.


----------



## ChristianB (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichbau in Dortmund*

       

So hier nun die angekündigten Fotos - leider etwas unscharf. Die rechte Ecke wird die Sumpfzone, die Zone in der die Schüppe liegt ist für die Seerose geplant. Links davon Tiefzone mit Bodenablauf. Zur Hecke hin soll der Pumpenschacht und der Filter installiert werden, welcher von einem 3 x 0,8 m Wartungssteg abgedeckt wird, um auch ohne große Mühe die Hecke schneiden zu können. Der Wasserspiegel soll möglichst auf Rasenhöhe sein. Geplant ist hierzu ein 10 cm Drainagestreifen. Skizze folgt.

Am Wochenende soll der GFK Teich entfernt werden, dann gibt es hoffentlich bessere Bilder.


Anregungen sind willkommen

Gruß  Christian


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichbau in Dortmund*

Christian, mit welcher Cam hast Du denn das fotografiert? Da musst du an deiner Einstellung etwas ändern...evtl falscher Modus benutzt?


----------



## ChristianB (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichbau in Dortmund*

 stand auf Makro - Canon Ixus 30


----------



## Doc (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichbau in Dortmund*

Stell die mal auf Automatisch ... da kommen denke ich mal bessere Ergebnisse bei rum. Ansonsten schönes Vorhaben ... bin mal gespannt, wie es in scharf aussehen wird.


----------



## ChristianB (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichbau in Dortmund*

Hallo,

wie bereits angekündigt nun die nächsten Bilder. Der GFK Teich ist raus

Der Steg vor der Hecke wird nun doch 4 m lang. Gibt es hier Probleme bei einem fast senkrechten Abschluß oder verhindert der Wasserdruck ein Absacken der Erde? Der Steg wird wasserundurchlässig mit Gefälle zur Hecke, also kann Regen auf ca. 1 m Breite das Erdreich nicht aufweichen. 
Wer kann mir hierzu Erfahrungen weitergeben?

Derzeitige Tiefe ist 1m. Morgen geht es weiter

Gruß  Christian


----------



## Moderlieschenking (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichbau in Dortmund*

Hallo Christian,
gute Idee den Teich zu erweitern, hab ich auch gerade hinter mir.
Ich würde aber den Teich nicht ganz so arg in die Ecke quetschen.
Ansonsten noch viel Freude bei Umbau.
LG Markus


----------



## ChristianB (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichbau in Dortmund*

Hallo,

der Teich ist geflutet. Gut 8.000 L Inhalt sind es geworden.

       

Zum Rasen hin werden Bruchsteinplatten ebenerdig gelegt. Links ist der Pumpenschacht, welcher später durch einen Steg abgedeckt wird.

Hinter der Sumpfzone wird ein Kiesbeet angelegt. Und hinter dem Teich ist eine kleine Bruchsteinmauer geplant.

Beim nächsten Fortschritt folgen wieder Fotos.

Gruß aus Dortmund
Christian


----------



## ChristianB (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichbau in Dortmund*

Hallo,

die nächste Bauphase ist abgeschlossen. Der Lärchen-Steg ist fertig (4x1 m) 

 


2 Element lassen sich herausnehmen, um Wartungsarbeiten am Filter und Pumpenschacht durchzuführen.

Nächstes Wochenende wird der vordere Rand in Angriff genommen. 

Leider ist das Wasser zurzeit sehr trüb-grün. Fische sind noch nicht drin. Die Pflanzen entwickeln sich recht gut.

Ist UVC  nun schon sinnvoll? Oder besser noch ein paar Wochen warten

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Annett (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichbau in Dortmund*

Hallo Christian.

Der Steg sieht  aus. 
Mir scheint es so, als sind da zu wenig Pflanzen im Teich. Es können gut und gerne 4-5 Stück pro laufenden Meter Uferrand sein, wenn man den Algen rechtzeitig entgegentreten möchte. 
Außerdem dürfen Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Tausendblatt, __ Hornblatt, __ Wasserpest usw. auf keinen Fall fehlen!


----------



## ChristianB (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichbau in Dortmund*

Hallo,

bisherige Pflanzliste:

5 x __ Schwertlilie, 1 Topf Zwerg-__ Rohrkolben, 2 x Sumpfvergissmeinnicht, 3x __ Sumpfdotterblume, Sumpfbinse, 9x Nadelsimse ( der vordere Bereich soll rasenartig zuwachsen :beten),  Sumpfschachtelhalm, und 3 weitere deren Name ich erst nachsehen müsste

Seerose, Tannenwedel, __ Wasserhahnenfuß, , eine Simsenart, 2 Bund __ Hornkraut und 2 Bund __ Wasserpest. 

Substrat: Sand Lehmgemisch abgedeckt mit ca. 5 cm Schicht feinem Kies

Alles richtig gemacht? 


Sichttiefe derzeit 20-30 cm.  In den ersten 2 Wochen klar, dann nach und nach trüber und nun seit Wochen ziemlich konstant 20-30 cm selten auch mal ca. 40-50 cm Sichtiefe.

Also abwarten und weiterbauen ==> est ist ja noch Einiges zu tun

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Annett (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau in Dortmund*

Hallo Christian.

Schau mal im Internet unter "Repositionspflanzen" nach - denke so richtig starkt wachsendes wie __ Kalmus, __ Igelkolben usw.  dürften es schon noch sein.
Ansonsten hast Du ja bereits einiges.


----------



## ChristianB (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichbau in Dortmund*

Hallo,

nach nun 2 Monaten ist das Wasser auch ohne UVC klar

Ein Frosch hat bereits ein neues Zuhause gefunden. Seit 3 Tagen sind 10 Gold Elritzen und 5 kleine __ Shubunkin eingesetzt und fühlen sich offensichtlich sehr wohl. 4 Sarasa werden noch folgen. Mehr Besatz ist nicht geplant.
Die Planzen haben sich in den 2 Monaten schon recht gut entwickelt. Die Seerose und die __ Schwanenblume haben bereits geblüht Nur das __ Hornkraut will nicht so recht

  
 
  
  
 

Grüsse aus Dortmund


----------



## ChristianB (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Dortmund*

Hallo,

fast ein Jahr nach dem ersten Spatenstich nun noch ein Update:

Volumen 8000L

 

Die Sumpfdotterblumen und die Primel blühen bereits:

 

Die Lebensbäume geben der halben Teichfläche Schatten

 

 

Klares Wasser bis -zum Boden


 


Die Technik - Bodenablauf  - Pumpenkammer mit Vorfiltermatte - Pumpe 2.500 L

 

Druckfilter

 

Der Reiherschreck

 

Der Filter soll noch aufgerüstet werden. Eine 6500 Liter Eco Pumpe ist bereits vorhanden.

Bei der Filterwahl bin ich noch zu keiner Entscheidung gekommen. CBF 350, Biosmart 20000 oder einen zweiten Druckfilter mittels Y-Verteiler an der 6500er Pumpe.

Grüße aus Dortmund

Christian


----------



## Joerg (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Dortmund*

Hallo Christian,
das sieht nach einer tollen Oase aus. 

Bezüglich dem 2. Filter denke ich mal es wäre günstiger ihn mit einer extra Pumpe zu betreiben.
So hättest du 2 unabhängige Bioeinheiten. Y-Verteiler haben ein paar Nachteile.


----------



## ChristianB (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Dortmund*

Hallo,

heute stand mal wieder die Filterreinigung an und da habe ich mal ein paar Fotos gemacht:

Das __ Shubunkin-Weibchen wird durch den Teich gejagt 

 

Sichtiefe zurzeit 1 m - die Schwebealgen gehen zurück auch ohne UVC

 

Da erste Seerosenblatt kommt

 

Nur mal so

 

Rechts der neue Hundesteg

 

Der Rasen ist auch gemäht

 

Und nun Pause:smoki

Gruß aus Dortmund 

     Christian


----------



## tyler (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Dortmund*

Sehr schön angelegt,gefällt mir.Gruß Angelika


----------



## Moonlight (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Dortmund*



ChristianB schrieb:


> Der Rasen ist auch gemäht



Hey Christian,

haste den mit der Nagelschere geschnipselt?! So akkurat und gerade ... nicht schlecht.
Dagegen hab ich ne Huckelpiste 

Der Teich ist schön geworden 
Und bald haste sicher Nachwuchs im Teich ... 

Mandy


----------



## ChristianB (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Dortmund*

Hallo 

nun wieder ein Update:

für ein paar Tage war ein Frosch zu Besuch

 

Die Seerose blüht dieses Jahr sehr spät


 

Nachwuchs gesichtet __ Elritze oder __ Shubunkin?

 

Sichttiefe zurzeit 1m

 

Raubtierfütterung

 


Besatz 4 Shubunkin, das ablaichbereite Weibchen ist diese Woche gestorben und 7 Elritzen.

Grüße aus Dortmund

Christian


----------



## ChristianB (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Dortmund*

Hallo

mal wieder ein paar Fotos:

 

 

 

 

 

Gruß aus Dortmund

Christian


----------



## lissbeth66 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Dortmund*

Superschöne Oase hast Du Dir da geschaffen 
Ich hoffe mein Teich wird auch bald klarer.


----------



## ChristianB (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbau in Dortmund*

Hallo,

nun wieder ein kleines Update


 

Der hintere Bereich ist neu gestaltet mit Gartenbambus und __ Pampasgras
Mal schauen wie es sich entwickelt:smoki

 

Der neue Quellstein in Aktion

 

 

Der "Reiherschreck" bei der Arbeit...

 

Zurzeit ist das Wasser klar. Keine Algenprobleme. Die Seerose ist auch in diesem Jahr wieder spät dran.

Alles fertig - der Sommer kann kommen 

Gruß aus Dortmund

Christian


----------

